# Looking for a RAC vendor for Physicians Billing



## Stacyharter98 (Mar 18, 2009)

Help! Has anyone found any RAC vendors for the audits that will start...THIS MONTH! If anyone out there has any suggestions for one that can track the RAC info from start to finish please let me know.  All that I have been able to find is for hospital based billing, and I need physician based billing.  
Thanks


----------

